
The Real Paranoia-Inducing Purpose of Russian Hacks - rwhitman
http://www.newyorker.com/news/news-desk/the-real-paranoia-inducing-purpose-of-russian-hacks
======
rwhitman
Kind of curious to hear from HN folks who work in security and what they think
about all this

